

Zipcar CEO on How the IPO Hopeful Has Weathered the Recession - hshah
http://earth2tech.com/2010/04/15/zipcar-ceo-on-how-the-ipo-hopeful-has-weathered-the-recession/

======
jgrahamc
Here in London I use streetcar (<http://streetcar.co.uk>) and don't own a car.
It's proved to be a fantastic service.

------
physcab
10 years and still not profitable? yikes! Is this typical for non-software
based companies?

